# Person parallells: John Casimir & Maximilian I



## Bitbybit (Aug 14, 2021)

Maximilian - Duke of Bayern (Bavaria) (German)
John Casimir - Duke of Bayern (Bavaria) (German)

Maximilian - House: Wittelsbach
John Casimir - House: Wittelsbach










Suggested doubles among the names Casimir/Maximilian spouses within the era is "Elisabeth". There are lacking portraits to compare, but a visual similarity is the hairstyle in the forehead.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2021)

I get a totally different Maximilian I with Charles and Frederick predecessor/successor :

Maximilian I, Holy Roman Emperor - Wikipedia


----------



## Bitbybit (Aug 14, 2021)

Well spotted!
I clarify with their info:


----------

